# Me boxing.



## danny81 (May 4, 2008)

This is me about a year and a half ago. the bag weights 200 lbs. What do you think?





YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (May 4, 2008)

You look good man.  The hat was bothering me.


----------



## danny81 (May 4, 2008)

Lol why? thanks bro.


----------



## fufu (May 4, 2008)

We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


----------



## natural^ (May 4, 2008)

fufu said:


> We're sorry, this video is no longer available.


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2008)

Video has been removed by the "user"


----------



## JailHouse (May 4, 2008)

Doublebase said:


> You look good man.  The hat was bothering me.



Took the word right out of me lol.  

Id say your pretty fast with your hands and feet.  keep at it.


----------



## danny81 (May 4, 2008)

il re post it in a second i had to edit it. to make the song longer


----------



## danny81 (May 4, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Took the word right out of me lol.
> 
> Id say your pretty fast with your hands and feet.  keep at it.



thanks bro i wish i had a newer vid. im much bigger and faster since then. also my technique is miuch better.


----------



## danny81 (May 4, 2008)

heres the ink
YouTube - Nig hittin the bag


----------



## Witchblade (May 4, 2008)

You even call yourself nigger, you wigger.

Boxing wasn't bad.


----------



## danny81 (May 4, 2008)

i didnt post the vid my boy did


----------



## Witchblade (May 4, 2008)

I suppose he's colour blind then.


----------



## danny81 (May 4, 2008)

no. look at the other vids none of them are me my dude.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 4, 2008)

Sorry I missed your AIM messages, I left my name on.

The vids good, I'm impressed.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 5, 2008)

Good work Danny...but I'm not buying that your heavy bag is 200 lbs. Your first jab already had it swinging. Professional heavyweights usually use up to 100-150 pound bags and I'm pretty sure Mike Tyson worked a 200 lb. bag on a couple rare occasions to demonstrate his power. I have a 75 pound canvas bag and it doesn't even swing like yours.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2008)

I'll take him out in 3 seconds.


----------



## danny81 (May 5, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> I'll take him out in 3 seconds.



bull shit.


----------



## danny81 (May 5, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Good work Danny...but I'm not buying that your heavy bag is 200 lbs. Your first jab already had it swinging. Professional heavyweights usually use up to 100-150 pound bags and I'm pretty sure Mike Tyson worked a 200 lb. bag on a couple rare occasions to demonstrate his power. I have a 75 pound canvas bag and it doesn't even swing like yours.



nah its 200 i weighted it on a meat scale. the first one swang because i pushed it alot.


----------



## min0 lee (May 5, 2008)

danny81 said:


> bull shit.


2 Seconds.


----------



## KentDog (May 5, 2008)

Not a 200 pound bag, and you have a lazy jab. You should mix it up more too. Why not more movement? You stand relatively stationary the whole time.

Overall, not bad. Good speed, but work on bringing your hands back faster (they drag) and you drop your left too much. Why don't you tuck your elbows more? You wing them out too much.


----------



## danny81 (May 6, 2008)

KentDog said:


> Not a 200 pound bag, and you have a lazy jab. You should mix it up more too. Why not more movement? You stand relatively stationary the whole time.
> 
> Overall, not bad. Good speed, but work on bringing your hands back faster (they drag) and you drop your left too much. Why don't you tuck your elbows more? You wing them out too much.



its 150 i weighted it yesterday i weghed it wrong. i dont do more movement because i wanted to stay near the camera.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 6, 2008)

I'm saying the bag is 100 tops.


----------



## danny81 (May 6, 2008)

lol dog i just weighted it but w.e it dosnt really matter how much the bag weights.


----------



## CORUM (May 6, 2008)

danny watch this video, and look at jens bag and compare to yours. his bag is MAYBE 100 pounds. and this guy is undefeated in his pro boxing fights. he fights in WEC now. AT 145!!!! he walks around on averge at 157 at 5' 7". you should like him he is a lil brawler!! he throws some sloppy punches too, but knocken people out!!!


----------



## CORUM (May 6, 2008)

YouTube - Jens Pulver Highlight


----------



## CORUM (May 6, 2008)

had to post the link the video didnt show up


----------



## CORUM (May 6, 2008)

YouTube - Learn to Fight and Win with Jens Pulver Vol 1 - Dirty Boxing

YouTube - Learn to Fight and Win with Jens Pulver Vol 2 - Plyometrics:

second video will help with your jab


----------



## danny81 (May 6, 2008)

IIght yo look at my newer vids i worked strictly on teh jab in one.


----------



## CORUM (May 6, 2008)

seen it


----------

